# Apt Sources.list für SuSE 10.2



## Darkhell (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hat einer die Sources.list für Apt (SuSE 10.2) Ich such mich die ganze Zeit zum dööfchen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## jeipack (4. Juni 2007)

Ich bin zwar schon länger nicht mehr bei SuSE "dabei".. aber seit wann hat SuSE Apt

Das ganze läuft doch auf Yast und rpm Packeten und nicht apt und deb Packete. oder hat sich da grundlegend was geändert?


Gruss


----------



## Darkhell (4. Juni 2007)

Suse hat auch apt, nämlich apt4rpm ich benutze zwar zusätlich auch smart, jedoch wollte ich mal apt für suse ausprobieren....

Die Funktionsweise hat sich nicht geändert


----------



## zeroize (4. Juni 2007)

Ich hörte, dass es apt für rpm gibt, vielleicht meinst du das? Da ist apt allerdings nur ein Frontend für rpm.


----------



## Darkhell (4. Juni 2007)

Nein, da gibt rpm apt hilfestellung beim installieren und apt rpm hilfestellung beim suchen der packete, es ist nichts anderes als apt für rpm statt deb....


----------



## andy72 (4. Juni 2007)

Was bringt APT auf einem System, das RPM nutzt ? *kopfkratz* ...gibt doch genug Tools, die deb's umwandeln können -warum also ein zusätzliches Paket-System installieren ? Das wie WinZip,WinRar und WinAce auf einer WinKiste zusammen


----------



## Sinac (5. Juni 2007)

Also ich versteh auch nicht warum an sowas macht, aber ich glaube die Mirrors dafür sind sowieso mehr als begrenzt, außer ftp.gwdg.de hab ich noch nie was gesehen.


```
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/distribution/10.2/repo/oss suse 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/distribution/10.2/repo/non-oss suse 
repomd http://software.opensuse.org/download/KDE:/KDE3 openSUSE_10.2 
repomd http://software.opensuse.org/download/KDE:/Backports openSUSE_10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/GNOME:/STABLE SUSE_Linux_10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/X11:/XGL openSUSE_10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/multimedia:/photo openSUSE_10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/openSUSE:/Tools openSUSE_10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/suse/update 10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/misc/packman/suse/ 10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/misc/suser-guru/rpm/10.2 RPMS 
repomd http://software.opensuse.org/download/home:/rbos openSUSE_10.2 
repomd ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/GPhoto openSUSE_10.2 
repomd http://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/mozilla/ openSUSE_10.2
```


----------



## Darkhell (5. Juni 2007)

@andy: man sieht ja an apt4rpm dass auch fleißigkeit belohnt wird. Jedoch bedienen sich immer die Faulen dran.... 

@Sinac: danke, da werd ich doch mal sehen, ob ich die eingerichtet bekom......


----------



## andy72 (5. Juni 2007)

Sorry, dass ich Fleissigkeit bezüglich Paket-Management nicht beurteilen kann - ich nutze ein LFS-System und bin diesbezüglich eher "unabhängig"  ... aber ich finde es im allgemeinen schon okay, dass es diese Tools gibt - für Anfänger und "Faule" isses 'ne gute Sache


----------

